# Moviprep



## gina24r (Jan 17, 2010)

So, i am having a colonoscopy and endoscopy done tomorrow and started taking the MOVIPREP around 5p.m. could not finish the 2liter only was able to drink 1 1/2, worried that my colon might not be clean enough.. no cramps thank god but have only had a few bowel movement but it all comes out clear and liquity. i have not had a whole lot of solid foods in the last couple of days so im hoping thats why i havent used the bathroom that much...Anyone done the moviprep with the same results and colon was clean?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> but it all comes out clear and liquity


 I haven't done that prep... but from what you say and if you are a D type.... I think you're done prepping then.Get some rest and let us know how you do. Hope it all goes smoothly for you tomorrow.


----------



## gina24r (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, i do have IBS-D type...hoping you are right and i'm done prepping...thank you for your input I will post how everything went after my procedures! Good night...hoping to get at least 4hrs of sleep, gotta be up by 6a.m.


----------



## gina24r (Jan 17, 2010)

So, i had the procedures done and all is well, doc didn't find anything except a severe case of IBS, i know its crazy but i was disappointed that he didnt find anything because at least if he did we could find some meds to help with the pain but since we didnt see anything abnormal I guess i will have to learn to deal with these horrific abdominal pain i get. he did mentioned that he found gastric mucosal abnormality with erythema and was getting it biopsied, he said he was gonna test it for Celiac.well, at least i made it through the MOVIPREP... i know everyone is different but here is my experience with this prep.first, it taste awful...it took me 3hrs to get the first liter down, and then i was only able to drink half of the second liter...but by that time my bowel movements were clear and waterysecond, i did not experience any cramping THANK GOD, and did not have very many bowel movement which worried me a little, but doc said it was all cleanthird, its been several hours since my procedure and i am still having some little effect of the MOVIPREPall in all i would pay the $55 again and take MOVIPREP for my next procedures and take in the nasty taste as long as there is no cramping involve


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad nothing sinister was found and hoep the same for the biopsy results.


----------

